

Aliens could end global warming or kill us  - wmat
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/world/uk/Aliens-could-end-global-warming-or-kill-us/articleshow/9674440.cms

======
reemrevnivek
This is a terrible headline and terrible summary of an interesting paper
(here: <http://arxiv.org/ftp/arxiv/papers/1104/1104.4462.pdf>) linked in a YC
discussion that died out with 4 points and no comment (here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2905161>) yesterday.

